# Bitmaps mit gleicher Farbpalette erstellen



## Bandit_profi (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem beim erstellen von Bitmaps (BMP´s).

Ich möchte für ein Spiel einen Sprite erstellen der aus 5 BMPs besteht. Dazu rufe ich mittels eines Programmes meine 5 erstellten BMPs auf und dieses fügt mir diese dann in einer Sprite-Datei (.spr) zusammen.

Jetzt aber mein eigentliches Problem: Damit das Programm die Sprites zusammen fügen kann, bzw. vielmehr damit das Sprite am Schluss so funktioniert wie es soll, müssen alle BMPs über die selbe Farbpalette verfügen.

Bisher habe ich es so versucht, das ich die Bilder erstellt habe, worauf ich das Bild auf indizierte Farben umgestellt habe "Bild/Modus/Indizierte Farben". Danach kann ich auf die Farbtabelle zugreifen (in welcher ich dem letzte transparente Kästchen eine Farbe zugeordnet habe, die später wieder transparent wird). 

Allerdings besteht jetzt das problem das jedes Bild eine andere Farbtabelle nutzt. Was also machen, damit jedes Bild auf die selbe Farbtabelle zugreift?

Danke, Bandit

P.s.: Im Anhang mal meine BMPs mit unterschiedlichen Farbtabellen


----------



## Bandit_profi (3. August 2005)

Hm, villeicht habe ich meine Frage/Suche falsch gestellt:

Ich möchte Bilder erstellen die immer auf eine Farbtabelle von 256 Farben zugreifen, keine Farbe weniger, keine mehr.
Ähnlich also, wenn ich ein Schwarz/Weiss Bild erstelle.

Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit? 

Bandit


----------

